# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Osmanlı-Rus ilişkilerinde 1850-1900'lü

## iputisamo

Osmanlı-Rus İlişkilerinde 1850-1900'lü Dönem Gelişmeleri
Kırım Savaşı Ve Sonrası

Rus askeri çevresinde 1852 sonlarına doğru Türkiye'ye karşı harp hazırlıkları yapılmak istenmişti.üara göre: Bir kere Avusturya ve Prusya katiyen Rusya'ya karşı gelinemeyecekler,İngiltere de asla ses çıkarmayacak ve Fransa da tek başına harbe girmeyecekti.Bir kere üar,İngiltere ve Fransa ile bir anlaşmaya varamayacakları görüşünde ısrar ediyordu.Halbuki onun bu hesapları tamamıyla yanlış çıktı. I.Nikola'ın İstanbul ve Boğazlarda yerleşmesinden çıkacak neticeleri çok iyi bilen İngiliz ve Fransız devlet adamları bu Rus hamlesini durdurmak yolunda görüş birliğine vardılar.Avusturya da, Balkanlarda Rusya'nın üstünlük sağlamasının kendisi için ne kadar tehlikeli olabileceğini anlamakta gecikmedi ve dolay isiyle üara karşı "dostluğa hiç de yakışmayan" bir siyaset takibine başladı.Neticede bu büyük kriz sonunda Rusya tek başına kaldığı gibi,karşısında Türkiye,İngiltere ve Fransa bloğunu buldu. 

Nedenleri :
ğ Rusyağnın sıcak denizlere inmek isteği,
ğ Rusyağnın Akdeniz'e egemenlik kurmak isteği,Rusyağnın Hünkar İskelesi Antlaşması ile elde ettiklerini kaybetmemek isteği,
ğ Rusların Kudüs'teki Ortodokslara yeni haklar verilmesini sağlamak isteği,
ğ İngiltere,sömürge yollarını güvenlik içinde bulundurmak,Fransa ise Akdeniz'deki ekonomik çıkarlarını sürdürebilmek için Rusya'ya karşı Osmanlı İmp'nu desteklemesi Kırım Savaşığnın nedenlerini oluşturur.

18/30 Kasım 1854 de,Rus donanmasının Sinopğtaki Osmanlı-Türk donanmasını ani bir baskınla imhasından sonra,önce Fransız sonra İngiliz donanmaları harekete geçtiler ve Karadeniz'e girdiler.Az sonra Türk-Rus savaşma İngiltere ve Fransa da katıldılar.Bu defa harp sahnesi Eflak ve Buğdan'dan Kırım'a nakledildi ve 1854-1855 (Kırım Savaşı ) adı ile bilinen muharebe çıktı.Bu muharebe esnasında,Kırım'a çıkan ümer Paşa kumandasındaki Osmanlı-Türk kuvvetlerinin Rus mevzilerini basması ve Rusları ağır kayıplara uğratması haberi St.Petersburg'a ulaşınca,zaten bir müddetten beri hasta olan üar I.Nikola bu haber üzerine kahrından öldü,(2 Mart 1 855) ve yerine Aleksandr II.geçti (2.Mart 1855 - 13 Mart 1881).

Eylül 1855 de Sivastopolğün düşmesinden sonra Rusya artık tamimiyle yenilmiş bulunuyordu.Bu durum karşısında barış müzakerelerine girişmekten başka bir yol kalmamıştı.Nitekim Parisğte başlanan müzakereler neticesinde 18/30 Mart 1856 tarihinde "Paris Muahedesi" akdedildi.Bir taraftan Türkiye,İngiltere,Fransa,Sardunya Kiralı (az sonraki İtalya),öbür taraftan Rusya arasında yapılan bu barış Rus-Türk münasebetleri itibariyle ayrıca mühimdir: Bir kere Osmanlı Devleti "Avrupa Devletleri Camiası"na alınmış,yani Avrupalı bir devlet olduğu resmen tasdik edilmişti.Aynı zamanda Türkiye'nin bütünlüğü de muahedeyi imzalayan devletler tarafından garanti edilmiş oluyordu.Harp esnasında Ruslar Kars kalesini zaptetmişlerdi.Bu defa müttefikler de Kırım'da ele geçirilen Rus kalelerini iade etmek suretiyle,arazi durumunda her hangi bir değişiklik hemen hemen hiç olmamıştı.Fakat bu muahedenin en mühim maddesi Rusya'nın Karadeniz'deki durumunu tayin ve tespit eden 9.madde olup, bunun da Sonucu : 

ğ Osmanlı İmp.Avrupa devleti sayılacak ve Avrupa Devletler Hukuku 'ndan yararlanacaktı.
ğ Osmanlı İmpğnun toprak bütünlüğü Avrupa Devletleri tarafından garanti altına alindi.
ğ Karadeniz,tarafsız bir deniz olacak,bütün ulusların savaş gemilerine kapalı olacaktı.
ğ Osmanlı İmp.ve Rusya Karadeniz'de savaş gemisi ve tersane bulunduramayacaktı.
ğ Boğazların statüsü 1841 Londra Antlaşmasındaki gibi olacaktı.
ğ Taraflar" savaşta aldıkları yerleri geri verecekti.
ğ Eflak ve Buğdanğa özerklik verilecekti.
ğ Tuna Nehri'nde ticaret gemileri serbestçe dolaşacaktı.
ğ Osmanlı İmpğnun yayınladığı 1856 Islahat Fermanı dikkate alınarak yapılacak ıslahatlara hiç bir Avrupa Devleti karışmayacaktı.

üzelliği : 
ğ Osmanlı İmpğnun Avrupa Devletlerinin kefilliği altına girmesi ile artık kendisini koruyamaz bir duruma düştüğü görüldü.
ğ Kırım Savaşı,Osmanlı İmpğnun ilk kez dış borç almasına neden oldu(İngiltereğden borç alındı ).
ğ Avrupa Devletleri Osmanlı İmpğna ilk kez topluca destek verdiler.

1876 yılında Mithat Paşanın büyük bir sevinçle hazırlattığı ve ilan ettiği Kanuni Esasi ve meşrutiyetin ilanı sonrasında ortalık durulacak sanılırken,büyük devletlerin İstanbul sefirleri bunu dikkate almamışlar,ardından da 1877-1878 Osmanlı-Rus Harbi çıkmıştı.

1877-1878 Osmanlı-Rus Savası Nedenleri:

1876 yılında Ruslar Bosna-Hersek'te ve Slavlarla meskÃ»n diğer bölgelerde ıslahat yapılması maksadını temin için,Kont İgnatyef'in marifetiyle İstanbul'da "Tersane Konferan-sını düzenlediler (23 Aralık 1876).Konferansta Osmanlı Devletiğne birtakım reform taslakları teklif edildi.Bu sırada Osmanlı tahtında arka arkaya değişiklikler olmuş; Sultan Abdülaziz'in şüpheli bir şekilde ölümü ve Sultan V.Murat'ın da sağlık sebebi ile Sultan II.Abdülhamit Osmanlı tahtına geçmişti.

Osmanlı Devleti Rus isteklerini kabul etmemiş,ancak Rus ve Avrupa devletlerinin baskılarından kurtulabilmek için meşrÃ»tiyeti ilan etmişti.Tersane Konferansı'nın neticesiz kalması üzerine;üar II.Aleksandr ise bir Osmanlı-Rus savaşında Almanya'nın tarafsızlığını temin etmiş,İngiltere ve diğer Avrupa devletlerinin de Türkleri desteklemeyeceğine kanaat getirdikten sonra,Rusya'da,gelişen.''Pan-Slavist" akımın tesiri ile "Slav biraderlerini kurtarmak" için :


ğ 1870 ve 1871'de İtalya ve Almanyağnın siyasal birliklerini tamamlamaları sonucu,Avrupa güçler dengesinin bozulması ve bunun sonucunda Rusyağnın rahatlaması.
ğ Rusların Balkan uluslarını Osmanlı İmpğna karşı ayaklandırması.
ğ İstanbul ve Londra Konferanslarında Avrupa Devletlerinin Rus isteklerine ılımlı bakması

Savaşın Gelişimi Ve Sonucu 
Rusya,İstanbul ve Londra Konferanslarında alınan kararlar Osmanlı İmp.tarafından kabul edilmezse Osmanlı İmpğna savaş açacağını ilan etti.Osmanlı İmp.Konferans kararlarını kabul etmeyince 1877'de Osmanlı-Rus Savası başlamış oldu.Ruslar iki koldan saldırıya geçtiler; batıda Bulgaristan,doğuda Kafkasya üzerinden.Ruslar batıda Edirne'ye kadar,doğuda ise Erzurum'a kadar ge1diler.Osmanlı İmp,İstanbul Rus işgali tehlikesi ile karsılaşınca barış istemek zorunda kaldı.1878'de Ayastefanos Antlaşması imzalandı.Harbin sonunda ise Rus kuvvetleri Ayastefanos'a (bugünkü adı ile Yeşilköy)kadar,yani payitahtın önlerine kadar gelmişlerdi.1877-1878 Osmanlı-Rus Harbi sona erdiği sıralarda Patrik Nerses Varjabedyan ve Papaz Mateos İzmirliyan'ın başkanlıklarında Ermeni meclisi, gizli olarak toplandı.Rus üarı'na verilmek üzere bir muhtıra hazırlandı.

Bu muhtıra özet olarak şöyleydi:
ğ Fırat Nehri'ne kadar Rus işgali altına girmiş olan Anadolu topraklarının tekrar Türkiye'ye geri verilmemesi ve üar'ın ülkesinin bir parçası olarak kalması 
ğ Rusya'nın topraklarına Anadolu'dan bir bölge katılmayacaksa; diğer azınlıklara verilen ayrıcalığın Ermenilere de verilmesi (bağımsızlık veya özerklik),
ğ Ruslar tarafından Anadolu'da ele geçirilen topraklar boşaltılacaksa,Osmanlı Hükümetin-den ıslahat için maddi bir teminat alınmalı ve ıslahat sonucuna kadar Rus askerlerinin işgal ettikleri toprakları boşaltmamaları.

Bunun içinde şu esaslar konmuştu:
ğ Güvenlik görevlilerinin çoğunluğu Ermenilerden olmalı,
ğ Ermeniler de düzenli bir askeri eğitim görmelidir,
ğ Aşiretler,bulundukları dağlık bölgelerden kasabalara inmeli;oralarda yerleşmeli ve bunlar jandarma teşkilatında görev almamalı;hiç olmazsa bir süre için kabul edilmemelidir,
ğ Ermeniler de,idari (mülkiye) hizmetlerde kullanılmalıdır;özellikle Doğu bölgesindeki şehir ve kasabaların vali ve belediye reisleri Ermenilerden olmalıdır.
ğ Ancak bu ilkeler kabul edildikten ve uygulandıktan sonra Rus askerleri Anadolu'dan geri çekilmelidir .

Aynı zamanda Ermeni Meclisi,Edirneğye Stepan Aslanyan,Ohannes Nuryan ve Serkis Hamamcıyan'dan oluşan bir heyet göndermeyi kararlaştırdılar.üok gizli bir toplantıda da Rus üarı II.Aleksandr ile Başbakan Gorcakofğa birer dilekçe verilmesine karar vermişler ve kararlarını ilgililere duyurmuşlardır.Patrik Nerses Varjabedyan Rusya'ya minnettar kalma, İngiltereğden Ermeniler için maddi ve manevi yönden yararlanma politikasını güdüyordu.Ermeni isteklerini Rus yöneticilerine ve bu olmazsa toplanacak barış konferansına yetiştirmek ve duyurmak gerekiyordu.Bu amaçla Papaz Mateos İzmirliyan,Katogikos'un yakın arkadaşı Papaz Manguni'ye yazdığı mektubun önemli bölümleri,özetle şöyleydi:"Bu durumda biz Ermenilerin ne yapması gerekir.Türklerle birleşmek demek,Müslüman olmak,dinimizi inkar etmek demektir.Ermeni sorununu biz çıkarmadık,olaylar bu durumu yarattı.Biz milli geleneklerimizi korumak için çok iyi tanıdığımız ve gelecekteki tutumunu bildiğimiz Rusya'ya başvurarak onun yardımını istedik.Bizi çok iyi bildiğiniz gibi ne Türkleşmek ne de Ruslaşmak istemeyiz;Ermeniyiz ve Ermeni olarak kalacağız.şunu iyi biliniz ki, Ermenilere siyasi bir gelecek bulmak için,yalnız Rusya'dan değil; Almanlardan, İngilizlerden,Fransızlardan ve bütün Avrupa'dan yardım istedik.Kim bizimle beraber olursa bizim dostumuzdur.Kimseye teslim olmadık ve bundan sonra da olmayacağız. Biz,sefalet ve çaresizliğimizden,bir koruyucu arıyoruz.Ermenilerin çıkarlarıyla birleşen bir devleti bulursak onunla,bulamazsak başkalarıyla işbirliği yapacağız.Bize rehber olan düstur,Ermenilerin çıkarıdır.İste yaptığımız ve yapacağımız işler bunlardır.ğ

Ermeni delegeleri,Rusya'nın denetimi yerine Avrupa devletlerinin denetiminin konulma-sından memnun kalmışlarsa da umdukları özerkliği elde edemediklerinden hayal kırıklığına uğramışlardı.Bunun üzerine Paris'teki Rus elçiliğine başvurdular.Rus elçiliğinden "Rusya politikasının Doğu Hıristiyanlığıyla ilgilenmediği" cevabını aldılar.Bu nedenle,Ermeni delegeleri, Berlin Konferansı'na:"Ermeni delegasyonu aldığı bu dersi,Doğuya birlikte götürecektir, fakat, Avrupa,isteklerimize,iddialarımıza umut verici bir cevap verinceye kadar Ermeniler,hiçbir zaman,seslerini yükseltmekten vazgeçemeyeceklerdir" diye bir protesto çektiler.Bundan sonra Ermeni Temsil Kurulunu oluşturan Harimyan ve arkadaşları,Türkiye'ye geri döndüler.Uğranılan hayal kırıklığı,Ermenileri silahlı bir mücadeleye iteklendiriyor ve sürüklüyordu.Ermeni Hınçak ve Taşnaksutyun Komiteleri,bunun üzerine kurulmuştur

Ayastefanos Antlaşması (Yeşilköy)
Buna göre:
ğ Sırbistan ve Karadağ ve Romanya'ya bağımsızlık verildi.Görünüşte Osmanlılara bağlı,Büyük Bulgar Krallığı kuruldu.
ğ Osmanlı İmp.savaş tazminatı olarak Kars, Ardahan, Batum, Doğu Beyazıt ve Eleşkirtği Rusya'ya verecekti.
ğ Rus siniri içinde kalan Müslüman halk isterse göç edebilecekti.

Osmanlı Devletinden hem çok büyük topraklar koparmışlar,hem de Osmanlı Devleti,ülkede kalacak Hıristiyanlar lehinde ıslahat yapmayı Rusya'ya karşı taahhüt etmişti.Bir başka ifadeyle Osmanlı Devleti,antlaşmanın 14,15 ve 36.maddeleri ile bir bakıma Rusya'nın kendi iç işlerine karışmasına rıza gösteriyordu.Ayrıca bu antlaşma.Osmanlı-Rus ilişkilerinde de bir dönüm noktasıdır.Kars,Ardahan,Batum ve Bayezid'in terk edilmesi ile Rusya,doğudan.Anadolu içinde büyük tehlike arz eden bir kuvvet haline gelmiş bulunmakta idi.Başka bir ifade ile,Rusya;bir taraftan Doğu Anadolu'da,Ortadoğu'ya hakimiyet yolunda bir köprübaşı ele geçirirken,diğer taraftan da Ermeniler üzerinde nüfuzunu kuvvetlendirmiş oluyordu.Netice olarak,1877-1878 Osmanlı-Rus Savaşının Rusya'nın başarısı ile sonuçlanması,"Ermeni Meselesi"nin şekillenmesine yarayan üç yeni faktör meydana getirmiştir:

1.Rus ordularının işgal ettikleri bölgelerde,Rusyalı Ermeni subay ve komutanların Osmanlı Ermenileri ile temasa gelmeleri ve onları,milliyet davasında destekleyecekleri kanaatini yaratmaları,
2.Balkanlar'daki Müslüman olmayan Osmanlı toplumlarının bağımsızlıklarına kavuşturulması, 
3.Rusya'nın Ayastefanos (Yeşilköy) Antlaşması'na sıkıştırdığı 16.Madde ile,bir dereceye kadar Ermenilerin hami-si durumuna yükseltilmesidir.

Rusya bu 16.Maddede geçen "Ermenistan" tabiri ile böyle bir memleketin varlığını da Osmanlı Devleti'ne kabul ettirmiş oluyordu.Ancak bu antlaşma yürürlüğe girmeyecekti.üünkü Rusya, Ortadoğu'daki devletlerarası dengeyi bozmuş idi.İngiltere'nin İstanbul'daki elçisi Layard da, Ayastefanos (Yeşilköy) Antlaşması ile ortaya çıkan durumu ve endişelerini hükümetine bildiriyor, Batum,Kars ve Ardahan sancaklarının Rusya'ya verildiğini,böylece İngiltere'nin yüzyıllarca Karadeniz'den Kuzey İran'a gitmekte olan ticaret yolunun tehlikeli bir rakibin eline geçmiş olduğunu,aynı zamanda Rusya'nın Dicle ve Fırat deltalarına sarkmak çabası içinde olduğuna işaret ediyordu.Ayrıca bu antlaşma.Osmanlı - Rus ilişkilerinde de bir dönüm noktasıdır.Kars, Ardahan, Batum ve Bayezid'in terk edilmesi ile Rusya, doğudan. Anadolu içinde büyük tehlike arz eden bir kuvvet haline gelmiş bulunmakta idi.Başka bir ifade ile,Rusya;bir taraftan Doğu Anadolu'da,Ortadoğu'ya hakimiyet yolunda bir köprübaşı ele geçirirken,diğer taraftan da Ermeniler üzerinde nüfuzunu kuvvetlendirmiş oluyordu.Rusya ve İngiltere anlaşmanın hükümleri üzerine Avusturya'nın da muvafakatim alarak,ileride toplanacak kongrede görüşülecek konular hakkında bir görüş birliğine varmışlar idi.

"Elviye-i Selase" (üç Liva) olarak adlandırılan Kars,Ardahan, Batum Bölgesi 1877 -1878 Rus Savaşı (93 Harbi) yenilgisinden beri,işgal altındaydı.Kars Ruslarca başkenti Tiflis olan Kafkas ötesi Genel Valiliğine bağlı bir vilayet olarak yönetiliyordu.Kars Bölgesi,Kars,Ardahan ve Oltu kazalarından oluşuyordu.İşgalden sonra başlayan ağır Ruslaştırma çabalarına rağmen yine Türk hüviyetini bir ölçüde koruyordu.Mesela,alışverişte Rus parasının yanı sıra Türk ve İran paralan da kullanılıyor,toprak işletme ve mülkiyet sisteminde eski kanunlar varlığını sürdürüyordu.İşgal döneminin Bölgeye getirdiği önemli bir değişiklik,yörenin demiryolu bağlantısı ile Kafkas ulaştırma sistemine girmesiydi.İşgalden sonra angarya ile askeri amaçlara yönelik bazı şoseler de yaptırılmıştı.Bir başka değişiklik de,halkın hukuki olarak çeşitli sınıflara bölünmek istenmesiydi.Rusya'nın öbür bölgelerinde olduğu gibi,bu bölge halkı da asilzadeler, ruhban,şehirliler ve köylüler adları altında dört sınıfa ayrılmak İstenmişti.Ayrıca,sistemli olarak uygulanan baskılar sebebiyle,Müslüman nüfus yarı yarıya azalmış,100.000'i aşkın insan Anadolu topraklarına göç ettirilmek zorunda bırakılmıştı. 

Diğer taraftan İngiltere,Osmanlı Devleti'ne başvurarak.Doğu Anadolu'dan gelecek bir Rus tehlikesine karşı imparatorluğu korumak ve yardım edebilmek için Kıbrıs adasının işgal ve idaresinin kendisine bırakılmasını ve yine Rus tehlikesine karşı bir tedbir olmak üzere,Doğu Anadolu'daki Ermeniler için ıslahat yapılmasını istiyor,bir taraftan da,eğer Osmanlı Devleti,Kıbrıs'ı vermeye yanaşmadığı takdirde,imparatorluğu Rusya ile aralarında taksim edeceğini belirterek Bab-ı üli'yi tehdit ediyordu.İngiliz Hükümeti'nin Doğu Akdeniz'de üs olarak Kıbrıs'ı seçmesinde,Milli Savunma Bakanlığı'nın istihbarat başkanlığını yapan Albay Home'un verdiği raporun önemli rol oynadığı söylenmektedir.Bu rapora göre: 

1.İngiltere öyle bir bölgeye yerleşmeli idi ki.burada idarenin Bab-ı Alinin elinden Londra'ya geçmesi sonucunda,Britanya'yı rahatsız edecek karışıklıkların ortaya çıkmaması ve aynı zamanda o bölgedeki servetlerin İngiltere ekonomisi için yararlı olması gerekiyordu,
2.Askeri yönden,bu bölgedeki İngiliz kuvvetlerinin gerek Kafkaslar,gerek yukarı Fırat ve Dicle nehirlerinden yapılacak hücumlara karşı,derhal mukabele edebilecek durumda olmaları gerekti,
3.Ekonomik bakımdan İngiliz imalatçılarına Ortadoğu'da yaptıkları ticarette bir depo vazifesi görmeli idi.

İşte bu ekonomik,politik ve askeri yönlerden İngiltere için en elverişli yer Kıbrıs idi.İngiltere'nin tehditleri karşısında,Osmanlı Devleti için Kıbrıs'ı vermekten başka çıkar yol görünmüyordu.Böylece iki devlet arasında İstanbul'da 4 Haziran 1878 tarihinde gizli bir anlaşma yapıldı,Anlaşmaya göre; Rusya,Batum,Ardahan,Kars veya zikredilen yerlerden birini elinde tutup da,ileride,her ne vakit olursa olsun,kati bir sulh muahedesi (yani Berlin Muahedesi) ile tayin olunan Osmanlı Devleti'nin Asya topraklarından bir kısmını daha zapt ve istilaya girişecek olursa,o takdirde İngiltere Devleti,zikredilen topraklan silah ile muhafaza ve müdafaa etmek ü/ere Osmanlı Devleti ile birleşmeyi taahhüd eder.Buna karşılık Padişah Hazretleri de,Anadolu'da bulunan Hıristiyan ve şair tebaanın iyi idare ve korunmaları hakkında ileride devletler arasında sonradan kararlaştırılacak olan lüzumlu ıslahatı yapacağını,İngiltere Devleti'ne vaat eder ve İngiltere'nin kendi taahhütlerini yerine getirebilmesinde lüzumlu vasıtaları temin edebilecek bir hale koymak için Kıbrıs Adası'nı tahsis ve asker ikamesi ile idare etmesine muvafakat ediyordu.Bu gizli anlaşma ile,İngiltere bir taraftan Kıbrıs'a fiilen yerleşiyor,diğer taraftan Doğu Anadolu'da bir nevi koruyuculuk ve müdahale hakkına sahip oluyor,Ermeni davası da,bir İngiliz davası haline geliyordu.Böylece,Osmanlı-Rus çatışması çok yönlü bir Avrupa meselesi haline dönüşmeye başlamıştı.Bunun sonucu olarak,İngiltere ve Avusturya'nın öncülüğü ile,Ayastefanos (Yeşilköy) Antlaşması'nın "şark Meselesi" ile ilgili kısımlarını yeniden gözden geçirmek ve düzeltmeler yapmak için,Berlin'de devletlerarası bir kongrenin toplanmasına karar verildi.Rusya,yeni bir savaşı göze alamadığı için bu toplantının yapılmasını şartsız olarak kabul etmek zorunda kaldı.Böylece İngiltere,Berlin Kongresi'ne,Osmanlı Devleti'nin Rusya karşısındaki yenilgisinden doğan iki tehlikeyi de bertaraf etmiş olarak giriyordu.

Ayastefanos (Yeşilköy) Antlaşması'nın imzalandığı 3 Mart 1878 tarihi ile Berlin Kongresi'nin toplandığı 13 Haziran 1878 tarihleri arasında,yani 3 ay süre ile Ermeniler de boş durmamışlardı. Ermeni Patriği Nerses Varjabedyan ve önde gelen Ermeniler Balkanlar'daki gayr-ı Müslim tebaanın bağımsızlık yolundaki faaliyetlerinin Doğu Anadolu'da da tekrarlanmasını istiyorlardı. 

17 Mart 1878 günü Patrik Nerses,İstanbul'da İngiliz Büyükelçisi Layard'ı ziyaret ederek, "Bir yıl önce Osmanlı idaresinden şikayetimiz yoktu,ancak Rus zaferi şimdi durumu değiştirdi,Doğuda bağımsız bir Ermenistan istiyoruz.Eğer siz yardım edemezseniz bunu gerçekleştirmek için Rusya'ya müracaat ederiz." demiş,elçi Ermenistan'dan nereyi kastettiğini sorunca,"Van,Sivas,Diyarbakır ve Kilikya" diye cevap vermişti.Elçinin,"Evet ama bu yerlerin hiçbirinde çoğunlukta değilsiniz." demesi ü/erine de,"Bunu biliyoruz,ama şimdi Rusya Doğuda topraklar kazanıyor,Rusya ile Osmanlı İmparatorluğu arasındaki güç dengesi değişti.Biz de geleceğimizi düşünmeliyiz." diye Ermenilerin amacını açıklamıştı.

Patrikhane,bu teşebbüslerini sadece İstanbul'da yürütmüyordu.Ayastefanos (Yeşilköy) Antlaşması'nın Berlin'de tadil edileceği haberini alan Patrik,kongreye katılacak bütün devletler nezdinde de yoğun faaliyette bulunuyordu.Bu amaç doğrultusunda Başpiskopos Horen Narbey, Rusya'ya giderek,üar II.Aleksandr tarafından kabul edildi.Narbey,üar'dan Osmanlı Ermelileri'ni himaye etmeye devam etmesini ve Berlin Kongresi'nde davalarım savunmasını rica etmişti.Eski Patrik Hrimyan başkanlığında bir heyet de Avrupa başkentlerini dolaşarak siyaset adamlarını Ermeni davasına kazanmak için propagandaya çıkmıştı.Bu heyetin elinde,Ermeni isteklerini belirten ve Türkiye'de Ermenistan kurulması için hazırladıkları bir proje vardı.Bu proje 7 maddeden müteşekkil idi ve özet olarak şu hususlara yer veriliyordu. 

1. Projeye ekli haritada,Erzurum ve Van vilayetleri ile Harput (Elazığ ) sancağının Fırat nehrine kadar yerleri Büyük Ermenistan olarak gösteriliyordu.Trabzon-Batum arasında bulunan Rize'nin de Ermenistan'ın ihracat limanı olarak lüzumlu görüldüğü ileri sürülüyordu.Bu sınırlar içindeki yerlerin,Bab-ı üli tarafından tayin ve büyük devletler tarafından tasdik edilmiş bir Ermeni umumi valinin idaresine verilmesi,valinin Erzurum'da oturması ve bütün icra kuvvetlerinin başı olması,beş yıldan önce Bab-ı üli tarafından değiştirilmemesi belirtiliyordu
2.UmÃ»mi valinin,gelirlerinin %20'sini devlet hazinesine verdikten sonra geri kalanını yollar,okullar gibi umumi işlere harcaması,
3.şer'i mahkemelerin ancak İslamlar arasındaki davalara bakabilmesi ve buna valinin müfettiş tayin etmesi,diğer davaların davacı veya davalılar ister İslam,ister Hıristiyan olsun diğer mahkemelerde görülmesi ve bu mahkemelere tayinlerin umÃ»mi vali tarafından yapılması,
4.Din ve mezheplere geniş hürriyet verilmesi,
5.Asayişin jandarma ve milis kuvvetine dayanması,bunların umÃ»mi valinin emrinde olması ve Osmanlı Hükümeti'nin bunları istediği gibi kullanamaması,
6.Vilayette bir umumi meclisin bulunması,bu mecliste iki Ermeni ve iki de İslam üye bulunması,meclisin her yıl toplanması,bütçeyi tasdik ile vergilerin alınma şeklinin kararlaştırılma yetkisinin bu mecliste bulunması,her beş yılda bir defa devlet hazinesine verilecek paranın bu meclis tarafından kararlaştırılması,
7.Protokol'un imzasından üç ay sonra uygulanmaya konulacak nizamnamenin milletlerarası bir komisyon tarafından kontrol edilmesi şartları vardı.Patrik Nerses,bir taraftan Mençester Ermeni Komitesi Başkanı Karekin Papazyan'a gönderdiği bir mektupta,siyasetlerinin Rusya'ya minnettar kalarak,İngiltere'den ümit ve onun sayesinde hedefleri olan maddi ve manevi refaha ulaşmak olduğunu belirtiyor,diğer taraftan 30 Haziran'da İstanbul'da İngiliz Büyükelçisi Layard'ı tekrar ziyaret ederek,projelerini Kongreye vermiş olduklarını ifade ederek İngiltere'nin bu projeyi desteklemesini istiyordu".

Berlin Konferansı'nın ilk günlerinde Bismark Ermenileri iyi karşılamış,Avrupa devletleri de onlara sahip çıkmışlardı.Ancak İngiltere'nin kongrede ağır basması yüzünden Ermenilerin isteklerine sahip çıkan pek olmadı.Berlin Kongresi'nde Ermeniler'in müracaatı ilk defa kongrenin 4 Temmuz 1878 tarihli oturumunda,İngiliz Dışişleri Bakanı Lord Salisbury tarafından ortaya atılarak ele alınmıştı.Fakat müzakere,Ermeni teklifi yerine,Ayastefanos (Yeşilköy) Antlaşması'nın 16.maddesinin tadili ve Rusya'nın işgal altında tuttuğu yerleri tahliyesinin ıslahata bağlanması şartının kaldırılması şeklindeki öneri ile başladı.Neticede suni Mesele,Ayastefanos Antlaşması'nın 16.maddesi fazla değişikliğe uğramadan Berlin Muahedesi'-nin 61.Maddesi olarak kabul edildi.Bu maddeye göre : "Bab-ı üli,Ermeniler'in oturdukları vilayetlerin mahalli şartları dolayısı ile muhtaç oldukları ıslahat ve düzenlemeleri gecikmeden yapmayı ve Kürtler ile üerkezlerce karşı emniyet ve huzurlarını korumayı taahhüd eder ve bu konuda alacağı tedbirleri sırası geldikçe devletlere tebliğ edeceğinden,adı geçen devletler de bu tedbirlerin tatbikine nezaret edeceklerdir.Böylece "Ermeni Meselesi",büyük devletlerin nezaretinde olmak üzere Osmanlı Devleti'nde yapılacak bir "Islahat Meselesi" halinde tespit edilmiş olunuyordu.Artık,Avrupa diplomasisinin en büyükleri 13 Temmuz 1878 tarihinde imzalanan Berlin Muahedesi ile,"Hasta Adam" dedikleri Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun geri kalan uzuvlarını Avrupa'nın anatomi müzelerine dağıtıp fizyolojik denemeler yapmaya başlayacaklardı.

Daha sonra Rusya'nın sıcak denizlere inme konusunda çok önemli gelişme kaydettiğini gören İngiltere'nin zorlamasıyla 13 Temmuz'da Berlin Kongresi yapıldı.Bu kongreye büyük ümitlerle katılan Osmanlı Heyeti'ne itibar eden olmaz ve kongre,Ayastefanos Antlaşması ile Rusya'ya tanınan bazı imtiyazların İngiltere'ye de verilmesiyle sonuçlanır.Osmanlı topraklarındaki Hıristiyan tebaanın iyi idare edilmesi ve korunması için padişah,İngiltere ile anlaşarak ıslahat yapacaktır .

1878 Berlin Antlasması 
Ayastefanos Antlaşması,Avrupa Devletlerinin tepkisiyle karşılaştı.Berlin'de Avrupa Devletlerinin de katilimi ile yeni bir Konferans toplandı.Konferans sonunda Berlin Antlaşması imzalandı.

Buna göre:
1. Bulgaristan üç parçaya ayrılarak özerk bir Bulgaristan oluşturuldu.
2. Bosna-Hersek,Osmanlılarda kalacak,yönetimi Avusturya tarafından yürütülecekti.
3. Teselya Yunanistan'a bırakıldı.
4. Sırbistan,Karadağ ve Romanya bağımsızlıklarını kazandılar .
5. Doğu Beyazıt ve Eleşkirt 0smanlilara,Kars,Ardahan ve Batum Rusya'ya bırakıldı.
6. Ermenilerin çoğunlukta oldukları yerlerde Osmanlı İmpğnun ıslahat yapması kararlaştırıldı.

Ayastefanosğa Rusya'ya bırakılan Eleşkirt ve Doğu Beyazıt Osmanlı Devletine geri verilmiştir.Ermenilerle meskÃ»n bölgelerde Rumeli'de yapılması kararlaştırılana benzer bir Islahat yapılması öngörülmüştür. 

Sırbistan ve Karadağ'ın Osmanlı Devletine saldırmaları üzerine başlayan Balkan karışıklıkları yüzünden çıkan bu savaştan sonra imzalanan Ayastefanos Anlaşması (Mart 1878) ile Rusya Balkanlara kendi istediği düzeni vermeyi (bu arada Tuna ırmağı ile Ege Denizi arasında büyük ve bağımsız bir Bulgaristan kurmayı;Sırbistan ve Karadağ'ı genişletmeyi) başarınca.Avusturya-Macaristan o sırada Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun toprak bütünlüğünü koruma politikasını izleyen İngiltere ile birlikte buna karşı çıkmış ve Ayastefanos Anlaşması,1878 Temmuzunda Berlin'de toplanan Kongre sonunda imzalanan Berlin Anlaşması ile değiştirilmiştir.Bu anlaşma ile Bulgaristan küçültülüp bağımsızlık yerine özerlikle yetinmek zorunda kalmış,Sırbistan ve Karadağ'ın,bağımsızlığı tanınmışsa da toprak kazanmaları önlenmiş, Balkanların karışıklık yuvalarından biri olan Bosna-Hersek de Avusturya'nın yönetimi altına bırakılmıştır. 

Berlin Kongresi sonuçları aslında Ermeniler için beklenenden çok daha azını getirmişti. Bağımsızlık türküleri söyleyen Ermeni Milli Meclisi'nde,bu konuda kendisinden açıklama istenen Ermeni Patriği,21 Temmuz 1878 tarihli yazılı beyanatının bir bölümünde şöyle söylüyordu "...başladığımız işi devam ettirelim,bu gibi işler ne bir gün içinde,ne de bir adamın eliyle yapılamaz,gelecek için hazırlanalım.,orada burada kalmayalım,Ermenistan'a gidelim.Milletimizin içinde iş bilirleri,ün sahibi,vatansever eğitimcileri,kilise adamlarımızı Ermenistan'a gönderelim,eğitimcilerimiz, öğretmenlerimiz,o kadar ateşli olan gençlerimiz Ermenistan'a gitsinler..."

Gerek Ayastefanos Antlaşması,gerekse Berlin Kongresi sonunda her ne kadar Ermeniler umdukları bağımsızlıklarına kavuşamazlarsa da Ermeniler siyasi alanda şu önemli kazançları elde etmişlerdi :

1.Ermenistan denilen bir memleket yardır.
2.Buraların idaresi ıslaha,düzeltilmeye muhtaçtır.
3.Ermenilerin güvenliği Kürtler ve üerkezler tarafından tehlikeye maruzdur.

Ermeniler böylelikle bağımsızlığa giden yolda önemli bir adım atmışlardı.Bundan sonra evvelce "Bağımsız Ermeni Devleti" fikrine inanmayanlar dahi bu ülkü uğruna çaba sarf edecekti.üstelik Berlin Kongresi Osmanlı Devleti üzerinde bir denetleme mekanizması gibi rol oynayacak,bundan sonra Ermenilerin tüm hareketleri haklı ya da haksız Batılı ülkelerce Osmanlı yönetimi nezdinde bir baskı oluşturulacaktı.Elviye yi Selase'yi topraklarına katarak sıcak denizlere inmek üzere olmasından endişe ederek Osmanlı devleti ile gizli bir antlaşma imzaladı,bu antlaşma ile kısaca; İngiltere sözde "Rusların Doğu-Anadolu'yu Balkanlaştırmasını ve İskenderun Körfezine inmesini engelleyecek; bunun karşılığı olarak ta "bu bölgelerin güvenliğini sağlamak için" Kıbrıs Adasına yerleşecekti.4 Haziran 1878 Ayastefanos antlaşmasının Rusya,İngiltere ve Avusturya arasında tadıl edilmesi hususunda bir kongrenin toplanması için anlaşmaya varılması,Almanya'nın yardımı ile mümkün olmuştu.Bu sebeple kongrenin Berlin'de toplanması yolunda Prens Bismark tarafından yapılan teklif,ilgili devletlerce kabul edildi. 

Berlin Anlaşmasının 61.maddesi Ermenilerle ilgili olup,şu şekilde düzenlenmiştir."Bab-ı üli Ermenilerin oturduktan illerin,yeri gereği muhtaç oldukları ıslahat ve düzenlemeleri gecikmeden yapmayı ve Kürt'lerle üerkez'lere karşı güvenlik ve rahatlarını korumayı üstlenir ve bu konuda alacağı ünlemleri sırası geldikçe devletlere bildireceğinden,adı geçen devletler de bu tedbirlerin yapılmasını gözeteceklerdir."Berlin Anlaşmasının 62.Maddesi de Osmanlı Devleti yönetimi allında yaşayan Hıristiyan unsurlara birtakım haklar getirdiğinden Ermeniler de Hıristiyan olduğundan bu madde onları da ilgilendirmektedir. 

Ermeniler lehinde ıslahat talebine gelince,İngiltere Anadolu'da Ermenilerin hiçbir bölgede çoğunluk teşkil etmediğini bildiği halde böyle bir talepte bulunuyordu.üünkü Rusya, Anadolu'nun kuzeydoğusunda elde etmiş olduğu toprak kazancından faydalanarak Ermenilerin avukatlığım ele alıp Anadolu'yu da Balkanlaştırmaya kalkışabilirdi.Böyle bir tahrik vasıtasını Ruslara kaptırmamak için kongrenin bu mesele üzerinde kolektif alakasını ve kararını toplamak İstiyordu.Berlin antlaşmasının 58.maddesi ile Kars,Ardahan ve Batum sancakları harp tazminatı olarak Rusya'ya veriliyor,59.maddeye göre ise Rusya, Batum'da askeri tesisler yapmayacağı gibi, burayı ticarete mahsus serbest bölge haline getiriyordu.Aynı muahedenin 60.maddesi gereğince Ayastefanos antlaşması ile daha ünce Rusya'ya bırakılan Eleşkirt vadisi ile Bayezıt (Doğu) Osmanlı devletine iade ediliyordu.61'nci madde ile Doğu Anadolu'da meskÃ»n Ermenilere bir takım ıslahatlar yapılması ve onların yerli aşiretlere karşı güvenliklerinin sağlanması taahhüt ediliyordu.Ayastefanos ve Berlin muahedeleri sonucunda değişmeyen hükümler arasında Kars, Ardahan ve Batum'un Rusya'ya kesin olarak kaptırılması ile Ermeni meselesinin dünya siyaset gündemine resmen getirilmesidir.Bundan sonra Güney Batı Kafkasya'da "Rus işgali Altında Kars" başlığı altında inceleyeceğimiz ızdırap verici bir dönem başlamış olmaktadır.

8 şubat 1878'de İstanbulğda imzalanan "Muahede-i Katiye"nin 7.maddesine göre üç yıl içerisinde buralardaki ahalinin serbestçe göç etmesi imkanı vardı.Bunu bahane eden Ruslar; verimli yerlerde,şehirlerle kasabalardaki Türk ahaliyi kaçırtarak yerlerine;Khokol (Ukraynalı), Dukhobor (Yarım Hıristiyan ve vergi ile hükümete düşman,Ruslaşmış bir unsur),Malakan gibi "Rus kolonisi"15 köylüleri ve Nemis "Alman", Estonyalı köylüleri ve Anadolu ile "Kafkasya" dan da çok sayıda Rum,Ermeni,Yezidi,Asuri gibi gayr-ı Müslim ahaliyi getirerek Kars topraklarına yerleştirdiler,üç yıl içerisinde bölgeden 120 bin (şehirlerden 21 bin) Türk halkı yeni sınırın içerilerine göçtü.

"Oblast" idaresi,kalan Türkleri uyuşturmak ve Türk irfanını söndürmek için elinden gelen her imkanı kullandı.Kars'ın yüksek medreselerinden başka,Kars ve Kağızman Rüştiye Mektepleri de kapandı.Hiçbir istimlak bedeli ödenmeden,Türklük izlerini şehir ve kasabalardan kazıyacak şekilde,tarihi eser ve abideler yıktırıldı.şehirlerde genişçe yollar açılarak,birçok cami.,mescit,medrese,türbe ve şehitlikler ile kabristanlar yıkılıp yok edildi. 

Islahat Fermanı ile Müslümanlar ve Gayr-i Müslimler eşit statüye getirilince ayrıcalıklarını kaybeden Ermeniler,1877-1878 Osmanlı-Rus Savaşı sonunda,Rusya'dan "işgal ettiği Doğu Anadolu topraklarından çekilmemesini,bölgeye özerklik verilmesini veya Ermeniler lehine ıslahat yapılmasını" talep etmişlerdir.Bu isteklerle birlikte Ermeni sorunu ilk kez ortaya çıkmaya ve uluslararası bir şekil almaya başlamıştır.1877-78 Osmanlı-Rus Savaşı'nın ardından imzalanan Ayastefanos Anlaşması'nın Osmanlı Devleti'nce kabullenilmek zorunda kalınan 16.maddesi şöyledir:"Ermenistan'dan Rusya askerinin istilası altında bulunup Osmanlı Devleti'ne verilmesi gereken yerlerin boşaltılması oralarda iki devletin dostane ilişkilerinde zararlı karışıklıklara yol açabileceğinden,Osmanlı Devleti Ermenilerin barındığı eyaletlerde mahalli menfaatlerin gerektirdiği ıslahat ve düzenlemeyi vakit kaybetmeksizin yapmayı ve Ermenilerin Kürtlere ve üerkezlere karşı güvenliklerini sağlamayı garanti eder".Anlaşmanın bu hükmü,esas itibariyle bağımsızlık kazanmak isteyen Ermenileri tam anlamıyla tatmin etmemiş olsa dahi "Ermeni Sorunu"nun tarihte ilk kez bir uluslararası belgeye yansıması ve "Ermenistan" diye bir bölgenin varlığından söz edilmesi yönünden büyük önem taşımaktadır.1878 yılında toplanan Berlin Kongresi sonucunda imzalanan Berlin Antlaşması'nın 61.maddesi de Ayastefanos Anlaşması'nın 16.maddesi yerine şu hükmü getirmiştir:"Osmanlı Hükümeti,halkı Ermeni olan eyaletlerde mahalli ihtiyaçların gerektirdiği ıslahatı yapmayı ve Ermenilerin üerkez ve Kürtlere karşı huzur ve güvenliklerini garanti etmeyi taahhüt eder ve bu konuda alınacak tedbirleri devletlere bildireceğinden,bu devletler söz konusu tedbirlerin uygulanmasını gözeteceklerdir".Berlin Antlaşması'nın bu hükmü ile Türk-Ermeni ilişkilerine yabancı güçlerin müdahale edebilmesi hakkı tanınmış olmaktadır.Böylece Ermeniler,Ruslar ve İngilizler tarafından kullanılmaya başlanmış ve İngiltere'nin elinde Rus yayılmacılığına karşı bir ileri karakol vazifesi görmüşlerdir.İngiltere ve Rusya tarafından tarih sahnesine sunulan Ermeni Sorunu,aslında emperyalizmin Osmanlı Devleti'ni yıkma ve paylaşma politikasının bir uzantısıdır.

Osmanlı'nın çöküntü dönemine girmesini takiben Rusya,İngiltere,Fransa ve Avusturya-Macaristan İmparatorluğu'nun teşvikiyle,imparatorluğu oluşturan milletler birbiri ardına bağımsızlık mücadelesine girişmişler ve bunda başarı sağlamışlardır.Bu gelişmeler Ermeniler için de örnek teşkil etmiş,onlar da Osmanlıları parçalamak isteyenlerin maddi ve manevi desteğiyle yer yer ayaklanmalar başlatmışlardır.Böylece,19.yüzyılın ikinci yarısından itibaren bir "Ermeni sorunu"ndan söz edilir olmuştur.Bu dönemde dünya güç dengesinde giderek daha önemli bir devlet olarak ortaya çıkan üarlık Rusya'sı Osmanlı topraklarını bir doğal yayılma alanı olarak kabul etmekte ve Osmanlıların sırtından güneyde sıcak denizlere açılma hedefini gütmektedir.Bu hedefe ulaşmak için kullandığı başlıca araçları savaşların yanı sıra,Osmanlı yönetimi altındaki Hıristiyan toplumların hamisi rolünü oynamaktır.Rusya,İngiltere ve Fransa'nın Osmanlı Ermenilerine ve diğer Hıristiyan toplumlara gösterdikleri bu ilginin gerisinde esas itibariyle azınlıkları himaye görüntüsü altında Osmanlı Devleti'nin içişlerine müdahale edebilmek ve imparatorluğu parçalamak amacı yatmaktadır.Ermenilere bu güçlerce Doğu Anadolu'da bir Ermenistan devletinin kurulması vaat edilmiştir."Ermeni sorunu" için bir başlangıç noktası bulmak gerekirse,bu 1877-78 Osmanlı-Rus Savaşı'nı izleyen Ayastefanos Anlaşması ve Berlin Konferansı'dır. 

Ayastefanos (Yeşilköy) Ve Berlin Antlaşmaları Sonrası Siyasi Gelişmeler:

Ermeniler,Berlin Konferansı'na büyük umutlar bağlamışlardı.Osmanlılar,Ruslara yenilince muhtariyete kavuşacaklarını,Balkanlar'daki siyasi amaçlarını gerçekleştirme yolunda Rusya'nın kendilerine yardımcı olacağını sanmışlardı Ermeniler,Berlin Konferansından sonra da bu tür çalışmalarını sürdürdüler.Konferansta Rusya'nın Ermeni isteklerini desteklememesi üzerine,İngiliz kamuoyunun Ermeniler yararına çevrilmesi yolunda çalışmalara hız ve ağırlık verildi.Bu amaçla gazetelerle,mitinglerle,toplantılarla,parlamentoya sözlü,sorular getirtmekle İngiliz Hükümeti üzerinde etki yapmaya çalışıldı.Ermenilere göre,Berlin Konferansı'nda isteklerinin gerçekleşmemiş olmasının nedenleri,şöylece özetlenmiştir :

a.Türk dostu olan elçi Layard'ın İngiliz Hükümeti'ne yanlış bilgi vermesi,
b.İngiliz Hükümeti'nin Osmanlı Devleti'nden bazı tavizler koparmak için,tali derecede kabul ettiği,Ermeni sorununa önem vermemiş olması,
c.Konferansta Türk delegelerinin sert tepki göstermiş olmaları,
d.Türkiye'yle İngiltere arasında gizli bir anlaşmanın bulunması,
e.Berlin Konferansı'na gönderilen Ermeni delegelerinin yeteneksiz olmaları.

Tiflis'te Ermenice yayınlanan Mişak Gazetesi'nin 1880 yılı 160 sayılı nüshasında Kirkor Arzuni bu hususta şöyle demiştir:"Ermeniler,eğer aşiretleri,Asurileri,Yezidileri,Ermenilerin amaçlarına hizmet edebilir bir hale getirdikten yani Ermeni yaptıktan sonra kuvvetli ve yoğun bir kitle halinde Berlin Konferansı'na başvurmuş olsalardı ve bundan başka güçlerinin silah kullanmaya kan dökmeye de yettiğini göstermeye çalışsalardı,konferanstan her halde bugünkünden fazlasını alabilirlerdi. 

Muhammet KEMALOĞLU
Tarihçi-Araştırmacı

----------

